# hemp seed



## Ibby (Feb 28, 2008)

Has anyone tried Hemp seed (hulled) or hemp butter? I am finding it harder every day to find food that does not cause colon cramps, not diarrhea, but pain. It seems I am sensitive or allergic to most everything so I'm naturally cautious about adding anything new. Thanks for your input.


----------



## nitya (Jul 8, 2017)

Hemp has been cultivated for thousands of years for its fiber, oil, and seeds. The seeds were part of the diet in many cultures around the world until its cultivation became illegal in many countries, including the United States, because of hemp's close relation to marijuana. The hulled hemp seeds are a nutritious food grain, but, not surprisingly, many people are wary of trying hemp seeds, fearing narcotic effects similar to marijuana.

Both hemp and marijuana are Cannabis plants and contain many common cannabinoids. But their main difference lies in the percentage of the psychoactive substance tetrahydrocannabinol (THC), which is higher in marijuana that goes by the scientific name Cannabis indica. Selective breeding has produced marijuana plants containing THC in excess of 20%. Hemp, on the other hand, is Cannabis sativa, and contains negligible amounts of THC, less than 1% in most cases. It has higher amounts of cannabidiol (CBD) instead, which suppresses the expression of THC.

While hemp seeds, or any other part of the hemp plant, do not produce the narcotic and pain-relieving effects of marijuana, they have several other amazing health benefits. Here are some very good reasons to include hemp seeds in your diet.


----------



## formulaswiss1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hemp is one of the oldest domesticated crops known to man and is believed to have originated in South or Central Asia. It is one of the strongest, most durable and naturally soft fibers on the planet. Its applications include paper, fuel, oils, medications, clothing, housings, plastic, cords, and even food for thousands of years. In fact, Columbia World History states that the oldest relic in human industry is a piece of hemp tissue dating back to approximately 8,000 BC. For more details, check here es.formulaswiss.com


----------

